# X3 stalling?



## Stephaniax86 (May 7, 2021)

Hey guys! I’m new here 
I just got my X3 back from the shop less than two weeks ago after an a month long stay in the body shop. My car was parked in a parking lot and was hit on the rear driver’s side. It probably has no correlation, but I feel like it is worth mentioning due to the fact that it has been less than two weeks and I had no prior issues with this before the accident. So now the past two days I have started my car in the driveway and put it into drive and it automatically puts the car into neutral and stalls prompting me to “press the pedal to switch gears.” This has happened about three times so far, including today, however after I began driving on the street today about 30 seconds later my car felt like it was going to stall and it “jerked” a little as if it were about to stall, but managed to catch itself and keep going. Any idea what this could be? I don’t think it has anything to do with the accident, but I can’t help but wonder due to the timing of it. Just want to address it sooner rather than later if it does. I do plan on bringing it in, but it’s a Friday and I like to have some idea of what’s going on beforehand so I can do my research. Thanks!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

how old is the car and how old is the battery?

If your battery was old, it may have been killed when it has been sitting around the body shop, doors open, etc....


----------



## Stephaniax86 (May 7, 2021)

It’s a 2018.. the battery was one of my thoughts too.. wasn’t sure if they somehow drained it while in the shop


----------

